# Check out this fool



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Utterly epic :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

strong for his size...but is there any point in doing half squats?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

or throwing them on the deck...?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol its madness! no spotters easy!! lol..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> strong for his size...but is there any point in doing half squats?


Yep, I do them a set or 2 sometimes, especially if going for a super heavy weight i not done before...

If do like that you can build up supportng muscles and core strength and also confidence holding the weight, Depth can be worked towards after..

Say yout max squat is 240kg, and you want 280 or even 260kg, would be very doubtfull on a 1st attempt at a new pb with that much increase you are going to hit depth, so you unrack weight and "feel" how much you got..

Might feel have more so 2nd set can go lower or might feel its currently too much so drop back a bit..

Its the way ive always built up my squat..

And i have doubled 365kg in gym (suited) to parallel

Would have had 400kg by now if was not for pesky arm:cursing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

He has a powerful grunt :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Yep, I do them a set or 2 sometimes, especially if going for a super heavy weight i not done before...
> 
> If do like that you can build up supportng muscles and core strength and also confidence holding the weight, Depth can be worked towards after..
> 
> ...


glad you corrected me JW....i will have to get on the half squats and quarter squats...always looking to gain strength & size!!!!

i used to see a lot of rugby chaps doing this at my old gym!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah he has over reached slightly seeing that he is struggling to keep his knees from buckeling. Partial squats have a place but you need to be able to do it with muscular control.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL now I certainly don't have depth above about 150kg but bloody hell..... at least I'm not that bad!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my god crazy man with no spotter ...


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

His "strict" bicep curls are even better lads :thumb:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

looks like a nice gym tho:tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lmao, what a pube


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

:ban:


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

toooo easy


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

strong little f***er, but still a nob hahah why not do them in a cage if his legs buckled and he fell forward he could be killed or at least f***ed up real bad lol.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

what a crazy fool, atleast get a spotter.

Im gonna watch some if his other vids haha.

[edit]

look at this fool aswell






PMSL


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

What a total knob, he wants to take more than half the weight off and do them properly,plus you would not want the so called spotter , spoting you.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

just come across this while watching that other video


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

seriously bad form -check the lower back stress-makes me cringe


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Tbh after rewatching it, he has the strenght he is not doing it right because of his grunting he is exhaling prior to descending you lose an enormous amount of strenght like this. Take a deep breath hold it hit depth and as you come up exhale SLIGHTLY and if you need to make a grunt then.


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

i would rage if some guy threw those weights like that in the gym.... no point...stress on back.... HIDEOUS.... i thought his back was gonna buckle before his knees!!


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> what a crazy fool, atleast get a spotter.
> 
> Im gonna watch some if his other vids haha.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA the guy in the vid you gave the link to is terrible. Nice knee bends from him!


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

he sounds like such a knob "too easy too easy, oh yeah!!!, ~insert orgasmic sounds~"


----------



## Beowulf76 (Mar 19, 2009)

Going parallel is vastly overrated in my opinion parallel and beyond is working your glutes, hips and hams. Up to parallel you're hitting your quads which is what it's all about if you're training for strength.

Also the easiest way for your knee ligaments to go twang is to squat as deep as possible.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Beowulf76 said:


> Also the easiest way for your knee ligaments to go twang is to squat as deep as possible.


Actually, there's arguments *against* that mate and suggesting it's safer to go ass2grass as there's no de-celleration at the joint...

Plus something about the length-tension relationships I remember.....I'll try find the studies and post up if I remember.

Anyhow, I prefer full squats :thumbup1:


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't know whats worse, training like that, or then putting it on youtube?

Good vid MXD.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Beowulf76 said:


> Going parallel is vastly overrated in my opinion parallel and beyond is working your glutes, hips and hams. Up to parallel you're hitting your quads which is what it's all about if you're training for strength.
> 
> Also the easiest way for your knee ligaments to go twang is to squat as deep as possible.


I couldn't disagree more about the injuries and strength bit. I've always squatted deep and have never had knee problems, and I have a 380kgs competiton squat to my name.

Sounds like a **** bodybuilder type excuse not to squat properly.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Beowulf76 said:


> Going parallel is vastly overrated in my opinion parallel and beyond is working your glutes, hips and hams. Up to parallel you're hitting your quads which is what it's all about if you're training for strength.
> 
> Also the easiest way for your knee ligaments to go twang is to squat as deep as possible.


Er... what...?

If you are training for strength then you want strong quads? :lol:

You have that the wrong way around mate. You want strong hams, glutes and hips if you are training for strength, quads are just trained to keep the muscle balance in check.

If you want strong quads then front squat.

To everyone laughing at the guys training - can you walk out of a rack with 600lbs on your back? Fine he made some fundamental errors, but thats still a 600lb squat with better depth that most gym go-ers have.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Er... what...?
> 
> If you are training for strength then you want strong quads? :lol:
> 
> ...


Its usually Beta types who make those sorts of comments mate

Hide behind thier limited power and insecurity by belittling others with obviously far more power

Tall is 100% correct

Just getting 600lb out of the rack is fckin impressive, Would like to see any of you Betas just do that:beer:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I agree - Ive never went that high, but have tried 500, and that was an effort for me just to unrack... walking out with it felt dodgy as hell - baby steps. I couldnt do anything near what he done, full squat or no....

yet


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

he may be breaking in a new squat suit and may not be able to go any lower.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Beowulf76 said:


> Going parallel is vastly overrated in my opinion parallel and beyond is working your glutes, hips and hams. Up to parallel you're hitting your quads which is what it's all about if you're training for strength.
> 
> Also the easiest way for your knee ligaments to go twang is to squat as deep as possible.


don't agree ...if you want then you can look up RIPPETOE-STARTING STRENGTH in internet or buy the book ..a very standard reference on squatting, dead and benching ...although he has also advocated atleast parallel as a character of good form he has given arguments for going deep too...

infact half squatting may lead to injury ..



Porky Pie said:


> I couldn't disagree more about the injuries and strength bit. I've always squatted deep and have never had knee problems, and I have a 380kgs competiton squat to my name.
> 
> Sounds like a **** bodybuilder type excuse not to squat properly.


..agree totally ...


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Couldn't really care less about his strength, and I agree it takes balls to take 600lb out the rack, but from what I could see his legs looked s**t..

But then some powerlifters have huge strength and don't look great IMO.

Take Marius for eg, great strength combined with a great muscular look, then you get guys equally as strong but just look fat, not a great look....


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Take the guy in my avatar he presses 220k to a 1 board! and squats 280+


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

MXD said:


> Take the guy in my avatar he presses 220k to a 1 board! and squats 280+


Curtis is a legend though. :thumb:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Beowulf76 said:


> Going parallel is vastly overrated in my opinion parallel and beyond is working your glutes, hips and hams. Up to parallel you're hitting your quads which is what it's all about if you're training for strength.
> 
> Also the easiest way for your knee ligaments to go twang is to squat as deep as possible.


If you training for strength surley its a good idea to get your hams to touch your calfs and deeper at some point during training as you have to hit depth in competition. Whats the point in never lifting the way you would in competition?

Guy seems strong and insane, he deffo has guts walking out with a new weight is scary then convincing yourself to sink into a squat is an applaudable mental feat


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, I know, I've seen you both training in Kidde... :whistling:

I'm the guy with the big back.. :whistling:

Anyway mate, your looking good lately mate, keep it going...

CU in the gym:thumb:

Just got back...


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

rare6 said:


> just come across this while watching that other video


lol, compare and contrast! You don't hear a peep outta him!! and he racks the weight back up so quietly! I don't think enough weight could be put on that bar to make him scream like this twit the op posted a video of!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Its usually Beta types who make those sorts of comments mate
> 
> Hide behind thier limited power and insecurity by belittling others with obviously far more power
> 
> ...


Did 616lbs(280kg) x 3 (High) today as some CNS prep.

Deeper than dude on vid, but still high.

@Kboy - so what if he has skinny legs? They were still strong enough to walk out 600lbs. Can you do that?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Did 616lbs(280kg) x 3 (High) today as some CNS prep.
> 
> Deeper than dude on vid, but still high.
> 
> @Kboy - so what if he has skinny legs? They were still strong enough to walk out 600lbs. Can you do that?


Gotta spreadlove princess

awesome lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Gotta spreadlove princess
> 
> awesome lifting :thumbup1:


Cheers big guy.

I'm not in your league of power or reduced ROM yet, but I try :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

volatileacid said:


> lol, compare and contrast! You don't hear a peep outta him!! and he racks the weight back up so quietly! I don't think enough weight could be put on that bar to make him scream like this twit the op posted a video of!


Thats the difference between maximal and sub maximal lifting.

Watch WSM - are they quiet when lifting? Are they heck.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a huge fan of screaming, but the point does seem to have alluded alot of you.

I've not seen any of you who are complaining stand up and say they can unrack and walk out 600 yet? Let me know how it feels and how quiet you were when you manage it


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

he has good basic strength to walk out but could prob squat 200kg to depth or less cold be as low as 140 ,the round back and exhaling at the wrong point are terrible as is his position in squat,a potential to big injury

its more a qtr squat than a half ,of for sprinters coming out of blocks,best to squat as close to depth as you can,partial squats to a high box give you a ref point and help overload but beast done sparingly,pork pie is right ,what damages the knees is where people go down fast and bounce out the bottom of the squat over stretching the knee capsule ,controll is best

hulk unless 365 x 2 was fast and easy reps youd struggle to do 400 ,if you had to work hard at the second look around 380 ,thats at present if youve got stronger thats differant,are you compeating soon,if so where


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry hulk last comment was to jw007


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Tall said:


> @Kboy - so what if he has skinny legs? They were still strong enough to walk out 600lbs. Can you do that?


Never tried to walk it out tbh, I weighed in at 18st 3lb today so may have a chance, certainly couldnt sqaut it though.

Trained legs today with 400lb deep squat 6 reps, followed by leg press, lunges, leg curls and calf raise..

Totally trashed,,,, Still got the head ache.. 

Only started back on legs about 6 weeks ago after lay off with back injury.

Maybe when I start the juice later in the year the poundages will roll up.. :thumb:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

They were deeper than i expected actually. With a bit more control he may of gone deeper. Infact if he hadnt walked back so far and stayed within the rack he may of also cobserved some strength...

Didnt agree with the weight dropping though


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

I find his haircut more offensive than the squatting


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

impressed but he makes me cringe, they need to turn the music on or up atleast

i know its all self motivation, but still lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

kboy said:


> Never tried to walk it out tbh, I weighed in at 18st 3lb today so may have a chance, certainly couldnt sqaut it though.
> 
> Trained legs today with 400lb deep squat 6 reps, followed by leg press, lunges, leg curls and calf raise..
> 
> ...


180kgx6 is nice work - too many reps for me though :lol:

Load up on carbs PWO for added recovery. :thumbup1:

(Fosters, Stella etc :laugh


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

the bulldog said:


> he has good basic strength to walk out but could prob squat 200kg to depth or less cold be as low as 140 ,the round back and exhaling at the wrong point are terrible as is his position in squat,a potential to big injury
> 
> its more a qtr squat than a half ,of for sprinters coming out of blocks,best to squat as close to depth as you can,partial squats to a high box give you a ref point and help overload but beast done sparingly,pork pie is right ,what damages the knees is where people go down fast and bounce out the bottom of the squat over stretching the knee capsule ,controll is best
> 
> hulk unless 365 x 2 was fast and easy reps youd struggle to do 400 ,if you *had to work hard at the second look around 380 ,thats at present if youve got stronger thats differant,are you compeating soon,if so where*


No mate 365 x 2 was pre shic (my super high 6 weeks dose course)

At time no way would be able to get 400kg

However on my shic I doubled 355kgx 2 few inches above parallel with just wraps and belt..

felt comfortable, but no way deep enough for comp..

BUT once suited (briefs and suit etc) after shic (5g plus a week) given strength increases on all big compound movements, My targert was 400kg to depth in gym going for a 320-340 opener to be safe

That was target, Think i HAD it in me, but alas irrelevant for time being









Currently have a goal of 300kg x 3 raw (just belt no wraps) have doen 285 x 3 before

Did 275kg x 3 a few weeks ago, but knee is playing up and have no motivation.

Not training in a suit until I know I can Def DL againwith torn arm


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

All this partial talk has got to me, tonight i will get a 1 inch above parallel box and slam on some plates i just hope they have enough room on the bar for all the plates............


----------



## Beowulf76 (Mar 19, 2009)

Porky Pie said:


> I couldn't disagree more about the injuries and strength bit. *I've always squatted deep* *and have never had knee problems*, and I have a 380kgs competiton squat to my name.
> 
> Sounds like a **** bodybuilder type excuse not to squat properly.


Sooooo my grandmother smoked 90 a day and never developed lung cancer. Ergo smoking doesn't cause cancer? Erm..........

Squatting puts stress on your knees, primarily the anterior and posterior cruciate ligaments. Squatting deep increases that stress by a large amount with minimal benefits. You might get away with it, or then again you might find that in 20 years time you can't walk properly.

It's a cost/benefit analysis for me. Squatting to parallel brings good benefits with only a negligible amount of risk. There are other ways of hitting hams and hips that don't risk destroying your knees.

As ever, the greatest danger in the gym is your ego.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

What's he doing with the bar for the first half of the clip, before he appears with the weight on his back?!

Just watching him hunch forward made my back sore.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Beowulf76 said:


> Sooooo my grandmother smoked 90 a day and never developed lung cancer. Ergo smoking doesn't cause cancer? Erm..........
> 
> Squatting puts stress on your knees, primarily the anterior and posterior cruciate ligaments. Squatting deep increases that stress by a large amount with minimal benefits. You might get away with it, or then again you might find that in 20 years time you can't walk properly.
> 
> ...


Utter rubbish.

Back up your drivvle with empirical facts and evidence.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Beowulf76 said:


> Sooooo my grandmother smoked 90 a day and never developed lung cancer. Ergo smoking doesn't cause cancer? Erm..........
> 
> Squatting puts stress on your knees, primarily the anterior and posterior cruciate ligaments. Squatting deep increases that stress by a large amount with minimal benefits. You might get away with it, or then again you might find that in 20 years time you can't walk properly.
> 
> ...


HahahahahaAHHAAHAHAHAHAhahahahahhahahah :lol: :laugh: :lol:

*stamps fists on floor while rolling around in the puddle I just made*...


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

at 1:04 it sounds likes he says sorry lol. maybe he got some dodgy looks from the gym owner?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i have a bad knee from hillwalking years ago, i can be in agony just walking around

I squat deep at the gym, since starting training i was always squatted deep and geuss what my knee actually feels much better. Weird considering how many say going below parallel rapes your knees.

I think alot of people dont go deep because they are to unflexible and the convince themselves its safer.

Partials have their place for sure as long as you know why your doing partials


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> i have a bad knee from hillwalking years ago, i can be in agony just walking around
> 
> I squat deep at the gym, since starting training i was always squatted deep and geuss what my knee actually feels much better. Weird considering how many say going below parallel rapes your knees.
> 
> ...


Nice post:thumbup1:


----------

